# Post your pay rates for Uber X and Lyft Standard



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Let's try to get the pay rates for as many markets as possible.

I'll start with my rates for Washington DC metro...

UBER

Base Fare $0.91

Per Mile $0.60

Per Minute $0.225

Minimum Fare $3.75

Cancellation Fee $3.75

Booking Fee $2.80



LYFT

Base Fare $0.92

Per Mile $0.61

Per Minute $0.225

Minimum Fare $3.75

Cancellation Fee $2.00 (variable depending on mileage and time)

Booking Fee $2.80


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I have no idea how to find the rate for Uber in my area... I can only go by what I see with trip details...

Base $1.00 to $1.40 
Per Mile $1.31 to $2.06 (all my rides for the past month though have been at 2.5x or higher... 3.0x average!)
Per Minutes $.16 to .22

Lyft

Base $1.05
Per Mile $1.545
Per Minute $.12
Cancel Min/Max $2.00 to $15.00


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Per Mile $1.31 to $2.06


oh, I see you did it at set-your-own-surge 'cause those ain't calif numbers.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I have no idea how to find the rate for Uber in my area... I can only go by what I see with trip details...
> 
> Base $1.00 to $1.40
> Per Mile $1.31 to $2.06 (all my rides for the past month though have been at 2.5x or higher... 3.0x average!)
> ...


You forgot to post your area



SHalester said:


> oh, I see you did it at set-your-own-surge 'cause those ain't calif numbers.


As I understand it rates vary widely across the golden state


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

SHalester said:


> oh, I see you did it at set-your-own-surge 'cause those ain't calif numbers.


Wrong. The base per mile rate is $1.31 to $2.06 depending on what area I drive. The fare multiplier is seperate.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> As I understand it rates vary widely across the golden state


oh sure, but central calif pays more than Nor Cal? I think not. Those numbers were set-your-own-surge enhanced rates.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> You forgot to post your area


I didn't forget... I deliberately left that out :smiles:

And you are right... the rates are different all over CA and personally even with the fare multiplier I would never drive in the Bay Area or LA area with the base rates they have!



SHalester said:


> oh sure, but central calif pays more than Nor Cal? I think not. Those numbers were set-your-own-surge enhanced rates.


Wrong again... I had to go back to June 18th to find a ride that had no fare multiplier...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Seattle market. Goober is the same but for some reason I cannot find a rate card for them right now.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Goober is the same but for some reason I cannot find a rate card for them right now.


yeah, they seem to hide that info. I'm looking for 'central calif' to see for myself since I got it wrong. Why would the 'middle of no where' calif pay $2 per mile? Or did I just answer my own question.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I didn't forget... I deliberately left that out :smiles:
> 
> And you are right... the rates are different all over CA and personally even with the fare multiplier I would never drive in the Bay Area or LA area with the base rates they have!
> 
> ...


Whats the point then You are not communicating on the same subject or level.

Meh game playing as usual


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Philadelphia 

.69/mile
.24/min


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

idk, if one is going by 'central calif' their rates ain't what is posted here; one below is a Modesto trip:

*Pickup*
Base fare
$1.00
*During your trip*
Marketplace fee
$3.00
Minimum fare
$7.00
Per-minute
$0.10
Per-mile to pickup
$0.81


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

In the Richmond, VA market:

All last year and early this year, Uber and Lyft were the same anywhere within the Richmond metro area. 64¢/mile, 12¢/minute. I don't remember the base rate, I think it was 75¢. Minimum fares were $3 on both platforms, and a cancel fee was $3.75 (until it randomly changed to $3.91) on Uber and $5 on Lyft.

Lyft bumped up their rates 10% for the month of August. I gave it a shot but quickly remembered why I never do Lyft. Lyft pax are horrible. I'm pretty sure that in my market the only people who use Lyft were kicked off Uber.

In early March, Uber decided to make rides starting either downtown or in the Fan district pay 5% more, and rides outside of that area pay 10% less. It's total BS and I really hope they change it back. I haven't driven much with the rate change since it happened right before the COVID lockdown, but from what I've seen all it's done is concentrate drivers in the very small area where the pay is slightly higher and create surge and unfulfilled demand everywhere else.

This is a screenshot I took during the first weekend of the rate change, in early March. That circle of no surge in the middle is almost identical to the area where the rates are higher.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Seattle market. Goober is the same but for some reason I cannot find a rate card for them right now.


Both Uber and Lyft had the same $1.545 from August 2019 until the new year. I'm not sure when Uber changed the rates but its was shortly after New Years when they started making small changes statewide to be more AB5 friendly. In one area Uber dropped to $1.31 while in the other area Uber rose to $2.06.

And I have wondered the same @SHalester about the rates and I no I am not in the middle of nowhere... I'm right in the middle of two expensive areas to live and vacation at :smiles:

Here's the Lyft rate card...










If anyone knows how to get the Uber rate card I'll show that as well...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> And I have wondered the same @SHalester about the rates and I no I am not in the middle of nowhere.


Well, you seem to be keeping that info quite the secret; I was going by your what you 'elected' to put in your profile. Still haven't found any area of calif that pays $2+ a mile. I'm wondering if you subtracted the 25% service fee from your numbers? Because if you didn't that would kinda explain why your numbers are more than slightly unbelievable. 
Do recall in Calif Uber played a game with per mile/per min rates when they switched to the 25% service fee setup.

OR your rates aren't X rates at all. Things that make you go hum.

but hey, if you are getting those rates in 'your' area; you rock.



Fusion_LUser said:


> If anyone knows how to get the Uber rate card I'll show that as well...


there isn't one, as far as I can tell. You can do the 'estimated' rider cost that does breakout the total fee. Otherwise Uber doesn't have the Lyft setup, which seems far nicer than Uber. Uber you have to check rides, but won't get the cancel fee etc (unless you actually had one).


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

While the physical boundaries differ between the platforms, relative to these markets, the actual rate-card numbers are precisely the same- aside from the obvious: Lyft offers no incentive for long pickups; Variances in cancellation fee(s) and relative percentage takes.
I reside in one market ("Tyler, TX") but mostly drive within a different one (Dallas- Ft. Worth).
Here are the current numbers as of 08/29/2020:

DFW, TX










AND...

Tyler, TX










*Edit to note: Booking fee (and Lyft equivalent) is $2.85 for DFW, $3.05 for Tyler, TX.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I didn't forget... I deliberately left that out :smiles:
> 
> And you are right... the rates are different all over CA and personally even with the fare multiplier I would never drive in the Bay Area or LA area with the base rates they have!
> 
> ...


What platform is this? Looks like xl prices.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Funny, something I haven't seen talked about anywhere but it looks like Goober removed the rate card. I cannot get it on the website either, it just opens to a blank page.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> If anyone knows how to get the Uber rate card I'll show that as well...


Partners.uber.com. menu, fares.



Fusion_LUser said:


> Both Uber and Lyft had the same $1.545 from August 2019 until the new year. I'm not sure when Uber changed the rates but its was shortly after New Years when they started making small changes statewide to be more AB5 friendly. In one area Uber dropped to $1.31 while in the other area Uber rose to $2.06.
> 
> And I have wondered the same @SHalester about the rates and I no I am not in the middle of nowhere... I'm right in the middle of two expensive areas to live and vacation at :smiles:
> 
> ...


Wow. 1.54 /.12 is pretty damn good.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Partners.uber.com. menu, fares.


That has brought a "404 Page Not Found" error for me, going on 18 months now. 
Heck, I had to use the pax-side, web-version just to find out exactly where the market borders are here in TX (I had been in Denver, CO for a decade and began up there). Always a dead link for me ever since I moved to TX. &#129335;&#127995;


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Well, you seem to be keeping that info quite the secret; I was going by your what you 'elected' to put in your profile. Still haven't found any area of calif that pays $2+ a mile. I'm wondering if you subtracted the 25% service fee from your numbers? Because if you didn't that would kinda explain why your numbers are more than slightly unbelievable.
> Do recall in Calif Uber played a game with per mile/per min rates when they switched to the 25% service fee setup.
> 
> OR your rates aren't X rates at all. Things that make you go hum.
> ...


No I'm not playing games... not on the numbers however I was wondering if you would catch your error my location. You got in your mind I'm in Central California but my profile actually says "California Central Coast". We can't find published rates for Uber anywhere so all I can do is go by my trip details.

I did check the Uber per mile rate for December 2019 and it was the same as Lyft... $1.54. It was that rate until at 01/06/20. Sometime between 01/06/20 and 01/14/20 Uber went to $2.06 and has been that way ever since. Uber also lowered the rate from $1.54 to $1.31 during that time as well...

@Boca Ratman I'm posting X and Lyft rates... not the XL rates.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Still haven't found any area of calif that pays $2+ a mile. I'm wondering if you subtracted the 25% service fee from your numbers?


The rates on the screen shot he posted seem to imply 2.06 is pax rate. $2.06×.75= $1.545



Fusion_LUser said:


> I did check the Uber per mile rate for December 2019 and it was the same as Lyft... $1.54. It was that rate until at 01/06/20. Sometime between 01/06/20 and 01/14/20 Uber went to $2.06 and has been that way ever since.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> The rates on the screen shot he posted seem to imply 2.06 is pax rate. $2.06×.75= $1.545


DING DING DING DING! Winner! You are right about that... the $2.06 is before Uber's cut! I never thought about that!

I'm still OK with $1.545 though since most of the time I'm at 2.5x or higher


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I get 90 cents CAD per KM.......plus 16 cents a minute for the driving time.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I get 90 cents CAD per KM.......plus 16 cents a minute for the driving time.


What is that in American? &#128523;


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You took the batteries out of your calculator for something else ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> The rates on the screen shot he posted seem to imply 2.06 is pax rate. $2.06×.75= $1.545


....and still too high. And still not found one spot in calif that pays > $2 per mile. I wanna move there, really.


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

This is for Uber only. I don't have access to Lyft.

Memphis, TN:

*Memphis*
Base Fare

$0.52
Long Pickup Fee
Variable
Per Mile
$0.645
Per Minute
$0.0825
Threshold
11 minutes
Per Mile

$0.645
Per Minute

$0.0825
Per Minute Wait Time

$0.15
Minimum Trip Earnings

$2.96
Cancellation Fee
Variable
Standard Driver Initiated Cancellation Fee
$3.75
Standard Rider Initiated Cancellation Fee
$3.75
Per Mile
$0.645
Per Minute
$0.0825

Nashville, TN:

*Zone 1*
Base Fare

$0.67
Long Pickup Fee
Variable
Per Mile
$0.5669
Per Minute
$0.1282
Threshold
9 minutes
Per Mile

$0.5669
Per Minute

$0.1282
Per Minute Wait Time

$0.162
Minimum Trip Earnings

$2.69
Cancellation Fee
Variable
Standard Driver Initiated Cancellation Fee
$3.40
Standard Rider Initiated Cancellation Fee
$3.40
Per Mile
$0.5669
Per Minute
$0.1282

*Zone 2*
Base Fare

$0.78
Long Pickup Fee
Variable
Per Mile
$0.6614
Per Minute
$0.1496
Threshold
9 minutes
Per Mile

$0.6614
Per Minute

$0.1496
Per Minute Wait Time

$0.189
Minimum Trip Earnings

$3.14
Cancellation Fee
Variable
Standard Driver Initiated Cancellation Fee
$3.97
Standard Rider Initiated Cancellation Fee
$3.97
Per Mile
$0.6614
Per Minute
$0.1496

Interesting... I haven't driven Nashville since Covid, looks like now Zone 2 is the downtown core. Old minimum was $3.00 in the entire area. Guess they want all the ants on Broadway. Screw that, I avoided that ish like the plague. If your idea of fun is taking 10 minutes to travel one block, more power to you.

Jackson, TN
I can not pull up a rate card for Jackson. From the last ride I took:


$2.06$93.78$15.34$30.83$1.87$143.88Date/TimeTrip IDTypeBase FareDistanceTimeTipWait TimeTotal

That was 80.1 miles, 1 hour 21 minutes. So, from that:

Base Fare $2.06
Per Mile $1.17
Per Minute $0.19
Wait Time $0.09 per minute

That's approximate. They don't even publish the info when I look up the trip. I was kept waiting to start the ride, and then at a gas station as well so he could buy some water, so I'm figuring 20 minutes all together for him to load at the start and the gas station stop. It was back in mid July, so details are a bit fuzzy.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Uber X : I get on average this year $1.54 per mile driven , don’t know what the ants make in my market


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

These are Uber's rates for San Francisco on January 21,2013

Note that the per minute charges were set up like a taxi. There was no per minute charge when the car was moving above 11 mph.

Drivers received 80% of the rates listed below.

$3.00 per mile and $8.00 minimum fare looks pretty good compared to what we receive now.












ariel5466 said:


> What is that in American? &#128523;


In American money it's $1.09 per mile and $0.12 per minute.

Toronto is around $0.90 per mile and $0.13 per minute


Uber cut the rates for UberX in Chicago on April 23,2013.

Here are the new rates after the cut. Note that per minute charges kick in when speed drops below 11 mph.

Driver pay was 80% of the rates below...


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Connecticut rates are:

Base: $1.31
Per mile: $.65
Per minute: $.20
Wait time per minute: $.24
Cancel fee: $3.91
Minimum fare: $3.00


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> DING DING DING DING! Winner! You are right about that... the $2.06 is before Uber's cut! I never thought about that!
> 
> I'm still OK with $1.545 though since most of the time I'm at 2.5x or higher :smiles:


I haven't been able to find any market in CA that has base rates as high as the ones you posted, including Central California Coast.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I haven't been able to find any market in CA that has base rates as high as the ones you posted, including Central California Coast.


I already posted the Lyft pay card rate in a earlier post and nobody can find the Uber pay rates.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/post-your-pay-rates-for-uber-x-and-lyft-standard.411238/#post-6484070


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Data from a ride from last week, Oakland, CA
$0.80/mi
$0.27/min
Base $1.65

Service Fee 25% (0% with Drive Pass. Drive Pass cost is $0.50/request to $0.70/request)

Been getting a lot of complaints from pax about the surge prices other drivers are charging. Foolish drivers are cranking up their rates to 2x or 3x, and pax are constantly asking why Uber is now charging $30 or $40 to go one mile. Pax are getting frustrated with having to decline several ridiculously over-priced drivers to find a reasonable price for a trip, and I think it is pushing pax to use Lyft.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> Foolish drivers are cranking up their rates to 2x or 3x


....in our market I think 1.3x is a great compromise. That is a bit over a dollar a mile and that is pretty fair.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

EastBayRides said:


> Data from a ride from last week, Oakland, CA
> $0.80/mi
> $0.27/min
> Base $1.65
> ...


Even at 5x it's nowhere near $30 to go one mile.

Oakland taxis charge $3.20 flag drop and $2.90 per mile. A 2x surge is STILL cheaper than a taxi.

You've got it backwards. The drivers who "crank" it up to 2x or 3x or even 5x believe their services have value and demand to be paid accordingly. The "foolish" drivers are the ones who sell themselves short, devalue their work and settle for piece of shit base rates.

Let the pax bellyache. Even at 2x the entitled a-holes are paying less than taxi rates. If they're really unhappy, let them take a bus, a cab or use Lyft.

Any CA driver who's qualifies to drive for Uber and chooses to drive for garbage dump Lyft are the most "foolish" drivers.



SHalester said:


> ....in our market I think 1.3x is a great compromise. That is a bit over a dollar a mile and that is pretty fair.


Not in my book.

A buck a mile is nowhere near enough. Maybe it was 30 years ago but not now.

Drivers have been getting the extremely short end of the stick for a long time and I say they should crank up those multipliers as high as they possibly can.

If the pax don't want to pay it they have other options. Many will discover that the convenience is worth the extra cost.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> A buck a mile is nowhere near enough


your opinion, not mine. If I wanted more per mile I'd drive a taxi??¿¿

I'm fine with 1.3x, if I still get pings. I'll still have positive cash flow. If I wanted more money, I'd get a W2 job and work full time.

Problem with your theory there will be drivers who don't crank the surge and get all the pings. Also, as this goes alone pax will get smart and figure out they can tap 'decline' and just get the next driver, who may or may not have a surge set on.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> .and still too high. And still not found one spot in calif that pays > $2 per mile. I wanna move there, really.





Nats121 said:


> I haven't been able to find any market in CA that has base rates as high as the ones you posted, including Central California Coast.


Just because you can't find it, doesn't mean it's not true.

Pax app.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Just because you can't find it, doesn't mean it's not true.
> 
> Pax app.
> View attachment 504422
> View attachment 504423


What market is that?

At 12 cents per minute, driving in any traffic-clogged area is out of the question.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Arroyo Grande


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...and where did you find that?

nevermind found it in the pax app. I take it back, I don't want to move there. Middle of nothing. But nice per mile fee, for sure. Has to be a reason why the per mile is way high and the per minute sucks.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> View attachment 504593


Where/when was/is this from?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

what timeline? what reality? Which multiverse?  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> What market is that?
> 
> At 12 cents per minute, driving in any traffic-clogged area is out of the question.


Traffic is minimal on the 101 in this area.

So much for that $1.31 to $2.06 not existing, huh?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> So much for that $1.31 to $2.06 not existing, huh?


I never said your rates didn't exist, I said I couldn't find them listed anywhere.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Adelaide, SA, Australia

$2.20 Base fare +
$0.40 per minute +
$1.00 per km
(The above before Über clips the ticket)

$0.55 Booking Fee (non commissionable)
$1.00 Govt. Surcharge Fee (non commissionable)

Minimum fare $8.00 (incl. surcharge)

Additional wait time charges of $0.60 per minute if driver has waited 2 minutes.

Minimum trip earnings - $4.68 (after Über clips the ticket)

No show charge - $10.00 (of which driver gets $7.25)
.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> So much for that $1.31 to $2.06 not existing, huh?


yup, now that there is proof and specific market. Still don't get why, tho. That is an area in the middle of nothing. No reason to move there, sheesh.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

SHalester said:


> yup, now that there is proof and specific market. Still don't get why, tho. That is an area in the middle of nothing. No reason to move there, sheesh.


You keep saying the middle of nothing unless you are thinking of Oro Grande, CA out in Mojave Desert.

The CA Central Coast has some of the most beautiful and popular destinations in CA and it nothing like the horrible Bay Area, LA, Inland Empire or Central CA. It's far from nothing.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You keep saying the middle of nothing unless you are thinking of Oro Grande,


and I stick to it. Not a destination area, for sure. And the 'fare estimator; I did to confirm the nice per mile fees IS the middle of nowhere.

Housing costs aren't insane, but the is coupled with no job opportunities (you know, for a career).

it's also not an area one would need to keep a 'secret'; nobody coming to visit you (see above). :thumbup:


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> yup, now that there is proof and specific market. Still don't get why, tho. That is an area in the middle of nothing. No reason to move there, sheesh.


Weird like that here too. The Florida key a slow small market, Ocala, real and slow are both 2/mile for pax. Gainesville, which of course has UF but nothing else is 2 14 /.22. For pax. 1.50/15 for drivers.

Miami market, .62/ .13
Orlando is even less .51/.08


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

SHalester said:


> and I stick to it. Not a destination area, for sure. And the 'fare estimator; I did to confirm the nice per mile fees IS the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Housing costs aren't insane, but the is coupled with no job opportunities (you know, for a career).
> 
> it's also not an area one would need to keep a 'secret'; nobody coming to visit you (see above). :thumbup:


That's about as informed of an opinion as saying no place in CA has such high fares! Oh well... One can't know everything even when they know everything, right? As for nobody coming to visit my area, that's pretty uninformed as well. But I get what you are saying.. your area is better with all the cookie cutter gentrified happiness where you have to worry that if you set your fare multiplier at a meager 1.3x you won't get any rides! HA HA HA HA HA. You make up for low per mile rate sitting in traffic with the high-roller per minute rates though, right?


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Smells to me like Uber have a similar business trick to energy and telecoms providers. Never let your customers know exactly what, why, when, where and how they are paying compared to other companies. Of course drivers are Uber customers as they provide Dara and his mates with their pay and bonuses, and passengers are the drivers' customers. Got that? And Dara gets to control both lots! This scenario makes it difficult for the drivers to exactly compare notes, and work out exactly the manner in which they are being shafted, compared to each other. Divide and conquer.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> That's about as informed of an opinion as saying no place in CA has such high fares!


well, that was explained. Only a noob believes 100% what is posted here. I believe when I can confirm the 'fact'. And eventually once the 'secret' region of calif was reveled it was easy, but uber so doesn't make it easy to even FIND fare sheets.

Gentrified? OK, now who is (ill)informed. snap back.  

When this set your surge first came available I tested at 1.3x and had a ping in a minute of waiting time. Ha ha ha ha¿ :confusion:

What traffic and what low per mile rate? <sigh>


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I don't know how you guys can drive at 60 cents a mile. We get paid around 93 cents a mile in St Louis, and if they lower it at all, I'd go suffer for Amazon. It is freaking ridiculous that they have gone that low!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

AvisDeene said:


> I don't know how you guys can drive at 60 cents a mile. We get paid around 93 cents a mile in St Louis, and if they lower it at all, I'd go suffer for Amazon. It is freaking ridiculous that they have gone that low!


Your mileage rate is higher at 93 cents but with a per minute rate of only 15 cents and a lame minimum fare of around $2.48, short trips in heavy-traffic areas are a bust in your market.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Your mileage rate is higher at 93 cents but with a per minute rate of only 15 cents and a lame minimum fare of around $2.48, short trips in heavy-traffic areas are a bust in your market.


Yes, they are. It was fine since I knew where to go to maximize large trips, but with the Corona, things are crap now. Currently looking for work to get the hell out of this, just wish I was in better shape to work in a factory/warehouse. Sitting in a vehicle for 13 years has ruined me and reconditioning my body is taking longer than I thought it would.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

AvisDeene said:


> Yes, they are. It was fine since I knew where to go to maximize large trips, but with the Corona, things are crap now. Currently looking for work to get the hell out of this, just wish I was in better shape to work in a factory/warehouse. Sitting in a vehicle for 13 years has ruined me and reconditioning my body is taking longer than I thought it would.


If you could see destinations like they can in California you could screen out the crappy rides.

Drivers in the rest of the US and Canada need to demand all of the improvements Uber made in California.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> If you could see destinations like they can in California you could screen out the crappy rides.
> 
> Drivers in the rest of the US and Canada need to demand all of the improvements Uber made in California.


All I want is $1.40 a mile, 40 cents a minute and a $3.50 pick up fee with 1 dollar per extra passenger. I wouldn't have a problem with short trips if they paid $5 bucks each ride. The problem is now, since people are jobless, there are more drivers working than there are trips to go around.

It'll never happen, LyUber has too much money and too many politicians in their pockets.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Adelaide, SA, Australia
> 
> $2.20 Base fare +
> $0.40 per minute +
> ...


Strewth! Those are pretty good rates, comparatively speaking. How much is petrol there per litre?


----------



## TRugen (Aug 28, 2020)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Adelaide, SA, Australia
> 
> $2.20 Base fare +
> $0.40 per minute +
> ...


USD or A?

$2.20 Base fare + ($1.59 USD)

$0.40 per minute + ($.29 USD)

$1.00 per km ($.72 USD)


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TRugen said:


> USD or A?
> 
> $2.20 Base fare + ($1.59 USD)
> 
> ...


Lol, of course AUD.  Why would anyone give their rates in a foreign currency? [USD is a foreign currency for @Who is John Galt? ]

USD $.72 equivalent is a good mileage rate per km, which equals USD $1.15 per mile. Over 50% more than the SF mileage rate, which is among the higher rates in the US. The Aussie cancellation rate is good, too.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Uber per mile:
X : 1.42

WAV : 1.42

XL : 2.05

.65 per minute

--------

I'm not sure how Lyft adds the tlc adjustments.


----------



## TRugen (Aug 28, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> DING DING DING DING! Winner! You are right about that... the $2.06 is before Uber's cut! I never thought about that!
> 
> I'm still OK with $1.545 though since most of the time I'm at 2.5x or higher :smiles:


:smiles::smiles:


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

UberX in Tampa Bay:
$0.75 base
$0.65/mile
$.08/minute
Minimum fare supplement: $1.44 ($3.19 for a total minimum fare (against a $7+ minimum pax fare))

Last time I drove for Lyft about a year ago the rates were identical.


----------

